# Intel's Octa-core processor



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

News from Intel's octa-core processor.
*www.dailytech.com/Intel+Responds+to+AMDs+Quad+FX+System+Apple+Next/article5622.htm


----------



## hash!! (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmm... im gonna start stockin up on new clothes and basic amenities now...
or i guess i should seriously reconsider my career preference to the non-it sector...


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

its QUAD CORE , OCTA CORE after that i think no core INTELS GOIN TO DUSTBIN

H H AHA HA AH     just joking


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 17, 2007)

Duh its not octa core its a quad core dual cpu machine .


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 17, 2007)

Will this be fast... how fast will it eliminate typing on the keyborad and do that faster for us


----------



## shantanu (Jan 17, 2007)

cant be.. i think fast in what sense GAMING OR WHAT!!!! what MORE


----------



## abhipal (Jan 17, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Duh its not octa core its a quad core dual cpu machine .


I know it's 2 Quad core. But then todays quad core must also be called as two dual core coz they have got two dual core cpu on single chip.  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## hash!! (Jan 17, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> Will this be fast... how fast will it eliminate typing on the keyborad and do that faster for us


yeaaa... lolz
as some wise bummer said, computers make fast, and very accurate mistakes... this is prolly gonna improve on that line... 
they have kids killin themselves for bad grades in school... couple of years, kids r gonna kill themselves cuz they dun have better processors and gfx cards than their friends...
and in a couple of months we're probably gonna go laughin at the pathetic slow speeds of the currently super fast dual-cores...
this is gonna get crazy lolzz...


----------

